# Interferencia de RF en amplificador



## Dogma (Mar 16, 2006)

Que tal. tengo un problema serio..

Vivo en un edificio y al parecer en los amplificador de audio de mi casa, sale por los parlantes la radio como si estuviera sintonizada, pero no lo esta.

 Aunque este escuchando un cd a bajo volumen la radio se escucha de fondo, bajita pero se escucha... como puedo agregar algun filtro de RF a mi amplificador.... no solo me pasa con uno, me pasa en toda mi casa con 3 amplificador diferentes.


Muchas gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 16, 2006)

Hola Dogma , es curioso que te pase en todos los amplificador, informaciónrma si  la emisora es de FM o AM y la frecuencia, pues sera siempre la misma ,,,,tendras la antena del emisor  muy cerca de tu casa ,y los vecinos tienen los mismos problemas?  ,para poner un filtro en los amplificador se debe saber  que frecuencia trabaja  el emisor, para probar,coloca un condensador de unos 100 picos en paralelo en  las entradas del amplificador,tendra la red toma de tierra, suerte un saludo


----------



## Dogma (Mar 16, 2006)

Gracias amigo por tu respuesta. te explicare bien el asunto..

En el cuarto principal tengo un amplificador muy potente. en este entra muuuucha radio.. no eh probado aun lo del cap que me dijiste, lo voy a intentar..

Un dato que puede que te sirva es que. en mi cuarto tengo otro amplificador de unos 25w rms en el cual tb tengo conectado un equalizador grafico. La señal de radio en mi cuarto solo entra por el canal derecho y si le bajo al ecualizador la perilla de 16khz o sea, la de mayor freq la radio no se escucha mas!!! pero en el cuarto principal no me ocurre algo semejante...
Esto es muy raro verdad??¿?¿

En el amplificador grande la radio sale por los dos parlantes, no solo con el volumen en 0 sino que tb cuando cambio el balance de lado a lado cuando teoricamente se tendria que apagar un un parlante por completo sigo escuchando la radio...

Puede que sea porque tengo la linea telefonica muy cerca?¿?

Lo del capacitor lo entendi.. pero lo tengo que aplicar en todas las entradas? en las de aux? la de cd? la de tuner? todas? porque ponga donde ponga el amplificador en todas me ocurre igual

no tengo el gabinete del equipo aislado a masa.. para aislarlo como hago? es un equipo viejo pero muy buendo .. de muy buena fidelidad y potencia. como sabras los equipos viejos no traian coector de 3 patas, solo son de 2, sin tierra...
conecto un cable desde la chapa del gab hacia la tierra en la linea electrica?

Creo que es una radio de Fm, pero hay veces que creo que se menten dos señales de radio...

Mil gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 16, 2006)

Hola otra vez, pues sigue siendo curioso ,pero ,has preguntado a los vecinos,  comprueba con un receptor ,si la interferencia siempre es de la misma emisora, y si esta cerca la antena ,el condensador lo pones ,en la entrada de lo que estes conectando al amplificador , CD, Tune
es para probar si se reduce la entrada de R.F. de la emisora , las conexiones seran con cable blindado, y lo mas corto posible , la tierra pues ni tocar , suerte, otro saludo


----------



## Dogma (Mar 16, 2006)

Antes que nada muchas gracias...
Otra consulta maestro, crei que la tenia clara con la conexion de los cap pero hay algo que me quedo pediente.....

La conexion en paralelo de los capacitores es entre el positivo del canal derecho y masa,  y el otro capacitor en positivo del canal izquierdo y masa?

Gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 17, 2006)

Hola otra vez amigo Dogma , el condensador es para intentar anular la RF, que pueda entrar 
por las conexiones de entrada ,seria en cada entrada ,puedes probar poniendo en corto la entradas para ver por cual entra  la emisora , y entonces pruebas poniendo el condensador ,todas las conexiones  ,lo mas cortas posibles ,otra vez suerte y otro saludo


----------



## Dogma (Mar 17, 2006)

Muchas gracias.. esta misma tarde lo pruebo y te cuento!


----------



## Dogma (May 24, 2006)

Por temas personales tuve que dejar el asunto de la intereferencia  de la radio de lado.... ayer lo probe como vos me has dicho pero la redio aumenta con el capacitor.... comprobe que el ruido a radio entre a traves de las entradas, si no tengo nada conectado a las entradas y aumento el volumen no hay ruido. pero cuando conecto algo como un reproductor de cd, un tuner o cualuquier cosa. se escucha la radio....
La radio esta es la 95.1 FM.. que capacitor podria poner para bloquearla? y sino alguno que me bloquee todo el rango de FM,, como tengo entendido las frecuencias altas ni son utilizadas en el amplificador, por lo cual con quitar todo el rango de fm, no tendria que entrar ni un soplo...
Bueno. muchas gracisa.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2006)

Puede ser un buble?

o sea una espira, o sea :

las masas forman una espira, imaginate el siguiente recorrido.
Partimos de la masa out del cassetei al equalizador segimos la masa a traves del chasis del equalizador a la salida del tuner que se va a la entrada del cassette in.

Es un poco enrevesado, pero la idea es que por la masa no puede circular una corriente formando un circulo, ya que esto formaria una espira que captaria porqueria.


Prueva de desconectarlo todo, solo dejando el amplificador y por ejemplo la radio.
 y vas conectando.

Prueba de solo conectar el vivo, sin conectar la masa.

Prueba de porner un anillo toroidal  pasando varias veces el cable (fijate en el monitor (hay una cosa gorda en el cable es una ferrita antiparasitarua)

Alguien le puede esplicar mejor lo del buble, me parece que no se entiende bien..


----------



## Dogma (May 24, 2006)

te entendi perfectamente... vos crees que puede llegar a ser eso?... la verdad es que es muy raro... solo entra radio si conecto algo a la entrada.. cualquiera de ellas
al AUX o a tape. o a Tuner... si lo dejo todo desconectado y subo el volumen del equipo ni ruido hace.....

en 3 equipos que tengo lo hace, en uno no... ese tendra algun filtro adentro? algun filtro magnetico que hace que no entre la señal?.... igual te digo que me lo hace hasta en la tele cuando pongo fuerte.. y cuando tenia otro telefono tb lo hacia.... es como una intereferecia de una estacion de radio que debe de haber por la zona...
Lo que vos me decis se lo que es. pero no tengo idea como armar uno como para probar

Muchas gracias. pepepuerto me dio una idea de poner unos capde 100 pf en paralelo a las entradas pero lo probe y me incrementa el ruido....

Escucho propusetas.. estoy tan loco con ese ruidito de fondo que probaria cualquier cosa

Gracias


----------



## calesa (May 24, 2006)

en internet y en revistas de electronica viene un diagrama... lo que hace es que utiliza la linea de alimentacion de tu casa para transmitir audio (puede ser radio, de un disci, cinta) .. y estaba pensando en que te pasa en tres aparetos distintos y no tienen ningun tipo de conexion entre asi..salvo la alimentacion...entonces podria ser que alguno de tus vecinitos o tu, tengan este maravilloso aparatito.. si lo tiene tu vecino (ademas quiere decir que comparten la corriente electrica) si es nada de eso, prueba con una radiograbadora de pilas, si no pasa nada, entonces tenfras por seguro que una emisora cerca no es....y te quedaran menos dudas en fin prueba, no pierdes nada.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2006)

No se de donde eres pero en españa se denuncia a la emisora por provocar interferencia y paquete va paquele le cae.
Recuenda que normalmente las interferencias estan penadas por la ley y deben poner los medios para suprimirlas, porque pueden alterar sistemas criticos sin ellos saberlo. Intenta descubrir y enviarles o llamarles advirtiendolo, ellos son los mas interesados en arreglarlo.

Lo de los bucles es muy conocido en temas de microfonos y sonido profesional.

Un poco de teoria:

Sistema pares trenzados (utilizado en telefonia o eternet) se utiliza para interferencias magneticas, es muy facil, cojes un cable paralelo y retorcerlo a una distancia, primero a la derecha y luego a la izquierda y repetir.
La idea que si se induce una tension en el otro es de signo contrario y se resta.

---------------  ------------------   -------------   ---------------------
                  \/                       \/                 \/
--------------/\---------------- --/\--------------/\---------------------

Facil no?

Sitema apantallado, bueno este me parece que lo conoce tuto mundi, un recubrimiento con un papel metalico o una malla que protege el hilo central.

Este metodo protege ante campos electricos, pero no magneticos.

Lo ideal seria un cable trenzado de dos hilos y una malla.


Lo de la ferrita, pues no es muy dificil, si tienes alguna tele,video , fuente de PC, la habres y sigues el enchufe, el primer transformador es un antiparasitario, prueba con eso.


----------



## Dogma (May 31, 2006)

Amigos, creo que lo que me dicen es un tanto complejo.. uds comprederan que me hace ruido en todas las entradas.... o sea que tendria que poner este antiparasitario en todos los cables RCA de todos los aparatos que poseo?

No hay manera de poner algun circuito o algun componenete. como ser un capacitor, o algo por el estilo, para impedir que entre esta frecuencia de radio al amplificador..?¿?¿

En mi cuarto poseo un ecualizador grafico, con el mismo si bajo la perilla de los 16Khz en el canal derecho el ruido de la radio se va, tengan encuenta que este ecualizador, seria como un Pre...

O sea,,,,

Del reproductor de CD va al Ecualizador, y del Ecualizador a la entrada AUX del equipo.....

Que les parece??¿?

Otro dato,, mis equipos son viejos.....

En mi cuarto tengo un JVC A-s3

Y el que mas problemas de radio tiene es un Rotel RA-1312

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## muti (Jul 27, 2006)

Dogma, tengo el mismo problema !!!
la 95.1, solo por el canal derecho, pero si pongo el equipo en mono sale por los dos canales
es un amplificador viejo pero robusto, un audinac fm-900
ni hablar si le conecto la computadora a la entrada del auxiliar, o sea, si le doy antena parece que tengo al locutor al lado.. y solo por el canal derecho
realmente un misterio
vos pudiste resolver algo??
yo por lo pronto y despues de lo que lei voy a llamar a la radio... quejarme es mi especialidad!!!


----------



## Dogma (Jul 27, 2006)

Amigo Muti, Yo no lo pude resolver el problema, ahora te hago una preguntita...
Por que barrio vivis?.. Yo estoy en Palermo. Thames y cordoba mas o menos no se si te ubicas. vos estaras cerca? porque eso influye mucho....

Si llevo este mismo equipo a lo de un amigo que vive en lomas, no le hace ni medio ruidito...

Si te parece, estaria mas que bien que nos pongamos en contacto y nos quejemos juntos...
SAludos


----------



## muti (Jul 28, 2006)

Mi estimado Dogma, somos vecinos, Darwin y vera
Debemos tener una antena cerca
te dejo mi mail Mejor leo las Normas de Participación@forosdeelectronica.com, vamos a ver que se puede hacer


----------



## Meliklos (Ago 31, 2010)

mmm..ojo con eso del mail....

tengo el mismo problema de interferencia! la radio sale por los parlantes de mi piano electrónico! en el equipo de música, con un CD, se escucha la radio de fondo...
pero pobre ponerle al teclado el capacitor y nada....le cambie el valor un poco más alto y nada....
y quede ahi por las dudas...no queria meter la pata jeje  
pero nada!

alguna idea???


----------



## wilmer cardona (Nov 13, 2010)

Yo tengo el mismo problema con un conmutador telefonico que se encuentra conectado a un preamplificar de linea que suministra audio a seis cornetas en una planta industrial, lo peor de todo es que interfiere am, fm y hasta tv, considero que se podria solucionar con un filtro pasabanda, o pasa alto, en su defecto pasabajo, todo depende de la frecuencia a la que trabajan los equipos que entregan la señal de audio a los amplificadores.

si alguien sabe a que frecuencia trabajan los conmutadores telefonicos  marca samsung, se los agradezco y mas aun si y encontraron una solucion sencilla y nos la comparten, gracias, saludos desde colombia.


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Ago 22, 2013)

veo que nadie se acordo de este post  pero para que no me reten por abrir otro hilo de lo mismo, me anoto.
yo tengo un equipo de sonido noganet e3009, en un equipito 2.1 de baja potencia. pero el problema es que mete la radio como si lo hubieran fabricado con ese proposito 
probe varias cosas que fui rescatando del foro (de paso sirven de tips, seguro a alguien le sirve 
-usar cables mallados/apantallados
-conectar el negativo (masa) a tierra fisica (cable a jabalina)(solo me funciono como una hermosa antena)
-calcular un nuevo filtrado de la fuente (originalmente solo tenia un capa de 1000µF) probe hasta configuraciones de 8 peuqeños capacitores y el cambio no fue mucho (solo se redujo un poco de ruido de tension) pero por ser poco practico le deje dos capacitores y creo que basta.
-poner un filtro RC pasa bajos en las entradas de señal (el amplificador ya tenia uno... pero no estaba de mas probar)
-cambiar los valores del potenciometro
- poner un filtro/choque de ferrita en la alimentacion

ninguna de todas estas me dio resultado  en un momento se me ocurrio cambiar la configuracion del pote (el orden de los cables) y poniendo en la "patita" del medio del mismo el cable de señal entrante (originalmente en esta pata va el cable que se conecta con el circuito amplificador) tube um poco de atenuacion de estas RF 
---aclaro por las dudas: el potenciometro en una configuracion tipica, segun hacia que lado se gire, conecta la entrada del amplificador con masa o (hacia el otro lado) con la señal de entrada (placa de sonido de PC, celular, radio, etc.).... ahora... en la configuracion que yo use el potenciometro conectara la señal de entrada a masa o a la entrada del amplificador---

-esta configuracion para el pote acarrea algun problema? (hay conectividad entre el positivo de señal de entrada con masa)
-todo esto indicaria que la RF esta en el negativo? (masa)(el circuito se alimenta con un tranformador simple)por que al dejar de hacer contacto con la entrada del circuito amplificador este no amplifica ese ruido (o mas bien lo hace en menor grado.
-como filtro la señal de alta frecuencia en la alimentacion?
-de que otra manera puedo intentar quitarle la radio? 



estoy tratando de hacer un amplificador de un post del foro pero ya que se presento este problema me parecio perfecto saber como resolverlo ya que los dos usan in integrado TDA y de baja potencia... etc. pero de las mil y una artimañas que eh leido ninguna me a fuincionado... no quisiera resignar este desafio a "esta mal diseñado el PCB" jajajaa noganet no sera gran marca pero no le deben haber pifeado taaaanto jajajaa
desde ya agradesco foro, algo vamos a hacer con ese ampli.... un cenicero, fuego, ya se vera jajajaa


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 22, 2013)

pablobarrea88 dijo:


> -esta configuracion para el pote acarrea algun problema? (hay conectividad entre el positivo de señal de entrada con masa)


Claro que hay problemas!!! Podés volar la salida de la fuente de señal cuando el pote está al mínimo! (bue...no debería suceder nada, pero sin saber que es lo que le conectás, tal vez vuele algo).



pablobarrea88 dijo:


> -de que otra manera puedo intentar quitarle la radio?


Dado que seguramente el gabinete de ese ampli es de plástico o madera  y que seguramente vos vivís cerca de alguna/s antena/s de radio, te recomiendo que analicés la etapa de entrada del diseño de la siguiente imagen y trates de conectar algo parecido (R1, R2, R3, C1 y C2):







Eso debería evitar (o atenuar) la rectificación/detección de la señal en la etapa de entrada del chip.​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 22, 2013)

Si probás como te ha indicado correctamente Eduardo, podés incluso aumentar C2 hasta 470 pF (si R1 es 2K2 y si además lo conectás a fuentes de baja impedancia), sin que notes abultada pérdida de agudos. Procurá conexiones cortas y mallar adecuadamente zonas donde exista baja señal y altas ganancias.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 22, 2013)

Hola caro pablobarrea88 , desafortunadamiente creo que usteds vive mui cercano de la antena desa emissora de radio  que tanto te molesta y pelo jeito que tu aclaras lo problema el transmissor teve tener muchos K Wattios irradiados. Sin dudas alguna no es facil solver ese tipo de problema, hay que recorrer de muchas tecnicas en tentar efectivamiente trampar la RF que se mete en tu amplificador de audio y ese por su vez desafortunadamiente a demodula y mete lo audio indesejavel en las bocinas. Generalmiente la demodulaciõn de la RF es hecha en circuitos semiconductores (diodos , transistores y circuitos integrados ) asi una salida es tentar curtocircitar la RF molesta con un capacitor ceramico disco de 1nF en paralelo con los diodos , base y emissor de transistores enpleados en el amplificador de audio, entrada y tierra de circuitos integrados enpleados en los amplificadores de audio, blindagen de lo circuito amplificador de audio con hoja de aluminio conectada a el punto de masa o tierra , largo uso de beads de ferrita en las  entradas y salidas de audio incluso de alimentaciones DC  de los amplificadores de audio, donde eses beads de ferrita pueden ser sacados de viejos monitores desquaçados de ordenadores personales ( PC).
Bueno en fin como aclarado no es nada facil sanar ese tipo de molestia (RFI o EMI) o radio interferencia y  eletromagnectica interferencia.
!Fuerte abrazo a todos !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.

P.D. Caro pablobarrea88 se no for mucha molestia suba con el diagrama esquemactico de tu amplificador y quizaz yo tengo mas ideias para que usteds logre exito en quitar con esa molestia .


----------



## KILLER7 (Abr 30, 2022)

Buenas noches amigos, paso a comentar este pequeño inconveniente que me llego por primera vez: tengo un demodulador de fm en parasito en amplificadores lineales. En mi 2.1 de la pc de escritorio, a base de tda2030, tengo metida la fm 88.7mhz y tabien en otros 2.1 parecidos que repare. Con solo estar alimentados los equipos demodulan y puedo escuchar levemente la radio. 
Se me ocurrio la idea de mallar con papel aluminio el 2.1 de mi pc sin exito. No se me ocurre otra idea para solucionar esto que no sea con una jaula de faraday. Tengo un amplificador de 150+150 rms al cual no se le mete la fm pero hoy por curiosidad la saque la tapa y pude escuchar la fm, porsupuesto que el chasis es metalico. 
Tambien se me ocurrio ponerle un filtro en la entrada... pero no investique mas, ustedes que opinan amigos?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 30, 2022)

KILLER7 dijo:


> Tambien se me ocurrio ponerle un filtro en la entrada... *pero no investique mas, ustedes que opinan amigos?*


Que sigas investigando por que ahí está la solución.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 1, 2022)

Como ya descia Ricardo lorio ,




!Saludos!


----------

